# The best betta breeder IN THE WORLD.



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I was doing research on breeding and I came across this guy on YouTube. He is freaking funny. http://youtu.be/huonW5geTdc


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh no.. not him.. yeah he is such a nut. Definitely not the best breeder in the world! Just in his own little world maybe  He is one that should not be followed closely, and should be taken with a grain of salt when it comes to what he says.. his way of breeding isn't bad, but what he says about other ways is wrong. I have yet to see him in any breeding circles I've come across.. or have seen any of his fish he breeds/sells.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol well the more I watch his videos I kind of want to try his way too. I wish someone would post/video about fry care.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Be extra careful with that guy. He pulls out both male and female bettas after spawning. The male keeps his eggs clean. So without the male the eggs are vulnerable to fungus. You need extra clean bucket and water for his method to work.

If a living creature is NEVER exposed to bacteria, it will not form an immune system to fight it. So his bettas are prone to diseases if the water and tank isn't kept clean. Just be careful of who you listen to from/in the internet.

You think he is funny? Try criticizing him, then you'll have a big laugh seeing his true colors.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

indjo said:


> Be extra careful with that guy. He pulls out both male and female bettas after spawning. The male keeps his eggs clean. So without the male the eggs are vulnerable to fungus. You need extra clean bucket and water for his method to work.
> 
> If a living creature is NEVER exposed to bacteria, it will not form an immune system to fight it. So his bettas are prone to diseases if the water and tank isn't kept clean. Just be careful of who you listen to from/in the internet.
> 
> You think he is funny? Try criticizing him, then you'll have a big laugh seeing his true colors.


I'm still researching on this. A LOT of breeders that have different of breeding. Getting the spawn started doesn't seem to hard it the fry care I'm worried about. Do y'all have any tips for that?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Think how good he could be if he ever gained some self confidence.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you read the sticky - http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/breeding-information-116065/

Read the fry care thread.

There are lots of ways to care for fry. The basic care is clean water and sizable food.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

What a lovely human being. I want to go on each of his videos and ask him a question just to make him mad. I won't, but I want to.

Seriously though, don't make 'helping' videos and go off on a rant when people ask you questions.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't know they had one. Thank you.  I'm reading it now.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I love how mad he gets. " It's BS!"


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Hail0788 said:


> I love how mad he gets. " It's BS!"


Haha exactly. His anger is totally out of proportion with the situation. When that user asked 'Can you use a plastic tank instead?' reading his response you would have thought someone insulted his mom or something.

TBH I get the feeling he didn't put these up to 'help' so much as he put them up so he could pat himself on the back in public and we could all be in awe of his genius.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Since this thread is basically discussing fry care, can I remove your other thread? or merge it here. Having Both is OK. I just don't see the point.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh! Sure. I didn't know it posted. It keep saying error can't load page. So I thought it didn't post.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

No worries. Consider it done


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol, I just read the comments sections. Must resist urge to troll him...must resist urge!!!


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> Lol, I just read the comments sections. Must resist urge to troll him...must resist urge!!!


Lol! You should it would be funny.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME you cannot question him in any way. All he wants is "a pat on the back" in the comment section. And he gets very rude. So either do it his way or stay away. Don't expect to exchange notes.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

indjo said:


> IME you cannot question him in any way. All he wants is "a pat on the back" in the comment section. And he gets very rude. So either do it his way or stay away. Don't expect to exchange notes.


Oh well. Hopefully he gets over himself one day.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

His way is not special or unique and doesn't work well for everyone. We do all have our own ways, I got my way that I swear by  One tip though is if for a new breeder.. try breeding in a 10g tank.. you can cover the sides with a dish cloth until after the spawn. But this way you can see the fry.. you will be able to see them easier when siphoning/vacuuming the bottom out, can look for deformities early on, etc. But that's just my opinion.. buckets are fine for breeding large numbers and for experienced breeders. But at least once try in a 10g so you can see the fish grow


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

this guy is S*** he breeds like a noob anyways


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

^ I think you summed him up perfectly


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

He knocks the very people who gave us the betta, and I respect those cultures very much...the Thai's and Indonesians forgot more than this jacka$$ will ever know!!


----------

